# marina bass and weeds



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I am able to fish a lake erie marina that is full of weeds.I did fairly well last weekend for just having a old rooster tail safety pin style spinner. what else do you guys throw in the thick vegitation this is grass, moss and stuff that looks like it came out of an aquarium, no pads. My bites came from along the bottom nothing on top of the weeds, the bites were real lite just barely hooking the Large mouth, so a stiff weed guard is out of the question.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Rubber worm dopped in the holes.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Been there try a weightless senko or if you can't get it to the bottom try a Texas rigged soft plastic I have been using the havoc baits this year for this I would say the devil spear or or slop crap with a quarter or half oz depending on the depth and thickness imo anyways don't rule out a frog but will prolly have best luck with it early


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Yeah just loaded some rubber baits up, some old hula poppers, jitterbugs a frog or two,zara spooks, skitter pops and more spinners with different skirts lookin forward to this weekend. Instead of a pole out of the shed and a spinner bait i found. I also loaded a arsenal of jig heads along with the weights for some texas rigging. Been a long time since I targeted large mouth bass but im ready for some tail walking smallmouth to.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Toss a 1/2 oz-3/4oz green jig with a green trailer....flip it in each holes thoroughly....u want a heavier jig to get too the bottom through the weeds.....watch your line close.....if its early morning or late evening you could bring a spro frog or other topwater weedless across the weeds as well.....goodluck.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

7" tequila sunrise powerworm....3 of my top 5 lake erie bass were caught on them

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Texas rigged drab green Hula grub ob a 3/0 Gamagatsu Skipjack hook with chartuese or clear fish bead between hook and a 1/8-1/4 oz bullet weight. Lizard on 4/0 Carolina rigged 18-24" behind a sliding Lindy rig/banana weight to slide right thru the grass on bottom and keeps the lizard off bottom. Spinnerbait with willow blade and shortened arm to slide thru and over pads and let it fall in holes and edges. Any weightless soft plastic Texas rigged really but if clear water id try a wacky rigged Senko on 2/0 circle hook. Any floating frog on top and Horny toads either weighted with bullet weight swam 1' under surface in white or weightless burned on top like a weedless buzzbait. If near riprap walls fat bodied medium diving cranks with a big wobble natural colors, jig/trailer blue/black or drop shotting a Gulp minny or finesse/Robo worm nose hooked on circle hooks at base of wall. 

Let us know how u did.


----------

